# Hashimoto Swings



## shanee (Jan 10, 2018)

I’ve been diagnosed and treating my Hashimotos for about two years. This past year I finally started losing weight. Now I’m nauseated all of the time. I’m taking a low dose of armor. Has anyone else swung into hyperthyroid and had these symptoms?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome tot he board!

Do you have any thyroid lab results with ranges you could share? Optimal levels will help you feel your best.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Nausea was one of the main symptoms I had before any treatment for Hashi's.
When I swing hyper the only symptom I get is insomnia.
Symptoms are too different from patient to patient to say you are hyper.
You will need lab tests to determine where you are at.


----------

